# L-w Dividing Head



## dcoon (Jul 9, 2016)

Hey Guys , I'm looking for a dividing plate for my L-W dividing head with a 12 inch swing...Also looking for exploded views,charts and manual...Thanks for any information...


----------



## brino (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi dcoon,

Welcome to the forum!

You might check out this thread:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/l-w-dividing-head-now-im-in-need-of-more-index-plates.32928/
for some options and suggestions.

These are not the exact same model, but may still be useful:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/reso...ns-for-model-s-d-6-1-2-inch-dividing-head.26/
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/reso...table-for-11-inch-universal-dividing-head.25/
(these are the two documents posted in that first thread)

-brino


----------



## dcoon (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks Brino


----------

